# Fishing stereotypes! kinda funny!



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)




----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

That is pretty funny.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

love the bobber, got to get me one of those


----------

